
Tesla Model 3 registrations in Norway in March 65% higher than previous record - bookofjoe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-26/tesla-s-model-3-shatters-record-in-electric-car-crazy-norway
======
x38iq84n
Sounds like good news for Tesla at first, but look into the details:

\- Norway is Tesla’s “fourth-biggest market worldwide” despite its small
5-million population \- “Norway received what was likely its biggest shipment
of Teslas earlier this month”

Considering all “generous incentives”, the two points above and the actual
numbers of registrations it does not sound that great, or does it?

All quotations cite from the parent article of this thread.

